# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Timber window renovations Ballarat, Vic.

## sheeplady

I have an old Victorian home and several windows have rot. I do not want to replace the windows but am looking for someone able to repair them. Anyone have a name of a good carpenter/joiner in the Ballarat area

----------

